# Electric Fence Indicator Light



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a Fi-Shock Model: EAC10A-FS electric fence energizer powering a single wire fence around my back yard. This energizer has a 110V input and a listed 1.2KV output. When I test it with my AC voltmeter it reads 1450 volts. This energizer has a continuous output. I have been looking for an small indicator light that I can wire to the fence and a ground so I can see if the fence is on. I have tried the small electric fence testers but they burn out within a week. I have also tried numerous voltage indicator bulbs but all burn out in a short period of time. Does anyone have an idea of what bulb I should be looking for? Does it need to be rated at at least 1450 volts AC? I have a feeling these would be hard to find. Keep in mind, this fencer has a continuous output rather than a pulse.

Thanks in advance......

Gary


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www4.bing.com/search?q=elec...0-0&sk=&cvid=13C3F63CDE314105BC90FC76D8C968B9

Gallagher makes good stuff most of the time:
https://am.gallagher.com/us/news-events/news/new-live-fence-indicator-powers-itself


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Gallagher gets a good vote from me also.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I hear a lot of good things about Gallagher but I've had two of their solar fence chargers burn out on me.. 

Finally bought a Zareba (sp?) from Tractor Supply and its been good for 8 years so far. 

The Gallagher was solar but the Zareba is a plug in so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info......I have already tried several of these products. They are designed for pulsating current fencers. The problem I am having is mine is continuous and the bulbs don't hold up......will keep looking.

Gary


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

GARY L LEESE said:


> Thanks for the info......I have already tried several of these products. They are designed for pulsating current fencers. The problem I am having is mine is continuous and the bulbs don't hold up......will keep looking.
> 
> Gary


. Just curious why you chose continuous rather than pulsating? We kept sheep, goats, cattle, horses all behind pulsating.


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info......I have already tried several of


hiddensprings said:


> . Just curious why you chose continuous rather than pulsating? We kept sheep, goats, cattle, horses all behind pulsating.


It was cheap......no other reason. May switch to a more expensive pulsating model that has status lights built into the box.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Im not sure if it will work with constant current but with my intermittent fence boxes I can stand a florescent bulb on the fence with prongs on one end touching the wire , (i zip tie them to the fence ) and then I make a clamp out of old water hose and attach it to a post (again using zip ties) and it will flash with the current. I"ve had some last 2 years before they quite working .


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

If you are looking for electric fence stuff try www.kencove.com. They've got all kinds of electric fence stuff. They sell a fence post driver that I would love to have!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

TroyT said:


> If you are looking for electric fence stuff try www.kencove.com. They've got all kinds of electric fence stuff. They sell a fence post driver that I would love to have!!!!!!!!


OK ....thanks.....was trying to keep my costs down...it's just my back yard............


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GARY L LEESE said:


> The problem I am having is mine is continuous


Personally, I'd stop using that one and buy one that pulses.
They are much safer.


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Personally, I'd stop using that one and buy one that pulses.
> They are much safer.


Most likely do that....already found a dead bird on mine. Guess it locked up it's muscles........


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GARY L LEESE said:


> already found a dead bird on mine. Guess it locked up it's muscles........


I bought one once just to use while waiting for delivery of a better one because the one I had been using stopped working, and a squirrel bit the wire and couldn't let go.

They can also start fires if they arc in dry grasses

PAR MAC makes really good chargers at reasonable prices and are made in the USA.


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I bought one once just to use while waiting for delivery of a better one because the one I had been using stopped working, and a squirrel bit the wire and couldn't let go.
> 
> They can also start fires if they arc in dry grasses
> 
> PAR MAC makes really good chargers at reasonable prices and are made in the USA.


Thanks....will check out PAR MAC........


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

When I had a hot fence I checked it fairly easy and super cheap. I just laid the blade of a screwdriver on the wire, brought the other end of the shaft up close to a metal post and watched for the spark. Usually got a blue spark that would jump an 1/8" gap. If not, then flick a finger to the wire just to be sure it was dead.


----------



## GARY L LEESE (Jun 26, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> When I had a hot fence I checked it fairly easy and super cheap. I just laid the blade of a screwdriver on the wire, brought the other end of the shaft up close to a metal post and watched for the spark. Usually got a blue spark that would jump an 1/8" gap. If not, then flick a finger to the wire just to be sure it was dead.


Thanks for the reply.....I have a meter and test light that I can check the fence with. I was wanting an indicator light that I could just glance at to tell if the fence was working. I have 2 strands of fence wire about an inch apart running around the top of my wood fence to keep opossums & raccoons out of our fruit trees. One wire is ground, the other is hot and I only have it turned on in the evening and overnight. Once in a while I will get a short to ground and would like to know when this happens. Since my fencer has a continuous output, all indicators I have used burn out in a week. Looking at buying a pulse fencer now.


----------

